# 24 hour monohull distance record broken



## robert sailor (Jun 22, 2015)

Jim Clark and crew have just broken the 24 hour distance record sailing his new boat Comanche making an incredible 618.01 miles in 24 hours. Average speed in relatively flat water was 26 knots with sustainable speeds of 35 knots.


----------

